

Layzr.js – A small, fast, and dependency-free library for lazy loading images - jaxgeller
http://callmecavs.github.io/layzr.js/

======
callmecavs
Hello all,

I'm the author of this library. I appreciate any comments/feedback, and will
be here all day to answer questions.

